
Bittersweet story of Heinmans scientist sister - peter_retief
http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2002-04/my-mother-scientist
======
mirimir
> Soon she'll retire, except that retirement as my mother the scientist
> envisions it means embarking on a new project: comparing recent changes in
> Earth's climate with historic ones. "It's a pretty important subject when
> you consider that even a small change in the solar output could conceivably
> turn Long Island into a skating rink-just like it was some 10,000 years
> ago."

OK, so this was published in 2002. At this point, a little reduction in solar
output would be pretty nice.

------
Safety1stClyde
This name is spelt "Feynman".

------
mikbor
Interesting.

